# عندي مشكلة في النوم ...



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

عندي مشكلة في النوم ​ 
...​ 
سؤال يخصني​ 
انا عندي مشكلة في النوم​ 
و الموضوع ده تعبني جداً​ 
علشان اعرف انام​ 
بدخل علي السرير و اطفي النور​ 
و اغمض عيني .. علي اساس اني انام​ 
بس ممكن اعد مغمض عيني اكتر من ساعتين كاملين​ 
عنيا مقفولة بس دماغي شغااااااال​ 
عمال افكر في كل حاجة​ 
تقريباً يومياً بعيد قصة حياتي كلها قبل منام ^_^​ 
حاولت قبل كدة اتكلم مع حد في الموضوع ده​ 
قالي حاجات غريبة​ 
قالي عد من واحد لحد 100​ 
و حاجات تانية​ 
بس بعض اعد لحد 1000 و مبنعسش بردو -_-​ 
مش قادر اصفي دماغي خالص ,,,​ 
مع أني مفيش ورايا بيت و عيال يعني​ 
قلقان عليهم عمال افكر فيهم​ 
ده انا لسة ابيييييييييض خالص ^_^​ 
مش عارف ايه الحل ,,,, مش عارف ايه السبب​ 
السبب حاجة عضوية ولا نفسية​ 
طب لو نفسية تبقي ايه​ 
الموضوع ده قارفني في عش​ 
لدرجة اني فكرت اخود منوم :kap:​ 
بس رجعت في كلامي لأني عارف اضراره​ 

محدش يا جماعة بيفهم في الحاجات ديه :t19:​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (19 أكتوبر 2013)

لو لقيت الحل يا كيمو قلى عشان معايا نفس المشكلة


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

دلوقتى  اغلب الناس حاليا عندهم قلق 
يعنى حالتك مش صعبه ولا حاجه اطمن 
بس بجد كان فى حد زيك كده و قال لأب كاهن فقاله 
صلى مزامير انت وفى السرير وتكون حافظهم طبعا 
كقول البابا احفظوا المزامير تحفظكم 
جرب مش هتاخسر حاجه بالعكس 
انت هتكسب تحفظلك كام مزمور


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

بنت الانبا انطونيوس قال:


> لو لقيت الحل يا كيمو قلى عشان معايا نفس المشكلة



شكلي مش لوحدي


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> دلوقتى  اغلب الناس حاليا عندهم قلق
> يعنى حالتك مش صعبه ولا حاجه اطمن
> بس بجد كان فى حد زيك كده و قال لأب كاهن فقاله
> صلى مزامير انت وفى السرير وتكون حافظهم طبعا
> ...




لازم المزامير ... انا حافظ حاجات تانية ,, صلوات كتير .. جربت اقولها و مفيش نتيجة .,.,.


----------



## magdyzaky (19 أكتوبر 2013)

خير يا صحبى متقلقشى ربنا معاك وانت مش لوحدك هههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههه شكراً


----------



## روزا فكري (19 أكتوبر 2013)

ماتقلقش ياكيمو انا حصلتلي كتير وكان الموضوع ده بيتعبني جدا
بص اوعي تاخد منوم عشان ماتتعودش عليه
انت عارف انا كنت بعمل ايه عشان انام 
كنت بلعب لعبة الترانيم مع نفسي عارفها
اللي هي اقول حته من ترنيمه واخر حرف
ابدا ترنيمه تانيه 
اه صدقني وترنمتين تلاته اربعه كده بكون نمت
وحاول ماتفكرش كتير 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

انا بحاول مفكرش ,, بس غصب عني .. معرفش بصراحة ايه السبب

مش عارف .. يمكن ينفع الحل ده كمان

خلاص هجربه و اقولك

شكراً يا روزا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أكتوبر 2013)

بص انا زيك برضو ياكيمو
بس انا بقا بفضل صاحيه
ومش مغمضة عينيا زيك
لالا انا بفضل مشعلقاها في السقف
اعتقد ان انا حالتي كدا اخطر من حالتك : )

بس ياسيدي بفضل اعافر اعافر اعافر
عشان انام وبفضل احط مخادد علي دماغي
لحد فيييييييييين بقا اما بنام
بضرب حوالي 12 ساعه نوم
وبخطف فيهم كام حلم 
وبصحي مدغدغه من كتر النوم اساسا
يعني لا نوم نافع معايا ولا صحيان
اريد حلا


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 أكتوبر 2013)

انتي روحي ارفعي قضية علي السقف

قوليلهم شكله حلو و مبينيمنيش بفضل اسبله طول الليل ^_^


----------



## نجمة الثريا (20 أكتوبر 2013)

طيب نحنا نعرف أول ..

 انت بتنام في النهار كم ساعة؟؟؟؟ إذا كانو اكتر من 6 ساعات فإشي طبيعي مش حتعرف تنام بالليل...

لأنك اخدت كفايتك بالنوم بالنهـــار..... 

أما اذا كنت ما بتنام بالنهار وما بتعرف تنام بالليل دا ارهاق ... لازم تعرض نفسك ع طبيب ... 

وشكرا 
بتمنى اكون اجبت ع سؤالك​


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 أكتوبر 2013)

انا مبنمش بالنهار خالص

الا احياناً لما مبعرفش انام باليل خالص

بنام بالنهار ساعتين تلاتة

يعني مثلاً امبارح

منمتش بالنهار خالص

و كنت صاحي الصاعة 10 الصبح

اعدت لغاية 12 بليل مش جايلي نوم

علي الساعة 2 ابتديت انعس

غمضت عيني

و قولت المزمور اليتيم الي حفظه

و الباقي اعدت اقول لعبة ايات


بس فضلت مغمض عيني بس منمتش لغاية الساعة 4 الفجر

لو سألتيني عرفت ازاي ان الساعة كانت 4 و انا مغمض عيني .. اقولك ان في جامع في الشارع الي جنبينا

الجامع ده بيأدن كل يوم الساعة 4 الفجر تقريباً

انا امبارح سمعته ,, مكنتش نايم

و صحيت اهوه الساعة 7

يعني نايم3 ساعات تقريباً


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*اهو انا عندى نفس المشكلة ياكيمو
بس انا باخد منوم ومتعودة عليه *​


----------



## soul & life (20 أكتوبر 2013)

المنوم غلط جدااااااااااا محدش ياخد منوم يا جماعة خالص لانه اولا النوم هيكون نوم مش صحى ولما تصحا هتلاقى نفسك مصدع جدا ودايخ وحاسس انك كنت فى غيبوبة مكنتش نايم
اولا للى بيشرب شاى او نسكافيه دى تعتبر منبهات فيخففها  خالص يعنى على الاقل ميشربهاش من بعد الساعة 6 مساء
كمان اللى يدخل على سريرهينام ويشعر ان النوم طاير منه يقوم من مكانه يطلع اى  اوضه تانيه يشغل التلفزيون والاحسن يقرا فى كتاب مجرد مهتقرا صفحة والتانيه هتلاقى نفسك عاوز تنام تدخل اوضتك تجرب تنام


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*ماهو انا بعمل كدة يانيفو ومش بينفع وساعات بقعد باليومين مش بنام
فااخدت منومات ودلوقتى مابقتش بعرف انام من غيرها
وصح بحس لما اصحى انى كنت فى دنيا تانية خالص
*​


----------



## soul & life (20 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *ماهو انا بعمل كدة يانيفو ومش بينفع وساعات بقعد باليومين مش بنام
> فااخدت منومات ودلوقتى مابقتش بعرف انام من غيرها
> وصح بحس لما اصحى انى كنت فى دنيا تانية خالص
> *​



غلط حبيبتى صدقينى حاولى  واحدة واحدة تبطليه خففى منه ولو اعدتى يومين مبتناميش  حاولى اقرى فى كتاب وبطلى شرب نسكافيه او قهوة او حتى الشاى
اخطر من قلة النوم التعود على المنوم والمهدئات


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*ماهو يانيفو لما بقلل منه بحس انى هقوم اولع فى البيت ^_^
وبحط ع دماغى المخدة وبهبدها عليا كمان عشان انام 
بس اعرفش
اعمل اية طيب ؟
ماهو انى ابطل مش سهل
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 أكتوبر 2013)

انا عندى نفس المشكلة ارق مستمر
بس احيانا اشرب كوب كركدية بارد وبيجين نتيجة كويسة
بس برضوا بيسبب انخفاض الضغط
اشكر الرب على كل حال


----------



## aymonded (20 أكتوبر 2013)

أنا فقط أحب اقول كلمة صغيرة لأني عارف السبب وراء القلق كله... وكل ده بسبب العادات السيئة اللي معظمنا اتعود عليها لفترات طويلة من حياته..
فعدم تنظيم المواعيد وترتيب ميعاد النوم والاستيقاظ وتنظيم ميعاد الأكل والمشروبات وعدم عمل ريضاة خفيفة يومياً هي التي تأثر في حياتنا وتضعنا في هذا المأزق...

1 - أهم شيء تنظيم ميعاد النوم يعني لازم اعود نفسي تدريجياً انام في ميعاد محدد، يعني مثلاً لو لقيت نفسي بنام الساعة 3 أو 4 الصبح أأخرها ساعة يعني أذهب للنوم بدل 4 تبقى 3 وهكذا إلى أن أصل للساعة 12 مساء أو 1 بالكتير...

2 - ممنوع شرب الشاي والقهوة والكوكا كولا والمشروبات الغازية عموماً والشيكولاته أو السكريات بعد الساعة 8 مساء، وممكن يتم شرب كوب ينسون أو نعناع أو لبن دافي، وممنوع الاستحمام تماماً، وممكن فقط غسل القدمين فقط بماء دافي، وممنوع العشاء الثقيل في المساء وآخر ميعاد للأكل الساعة 9 مساء ويكون أكل خفيف بقدر الإمكان ... 

3 - ممنوع التليفزيون والنت وأي حوار فيه شد وجذب مع أحد قبل النوم بساعة، ويفضل عند مشاهدة اي شيء يكون شيء هادئ ولا يوجد فيه انفعالات، وممكن قبل النوم بساعة خفض النور وتشغيل موسيقى خفيفة جداً أو قراءة كتاب بسيط ...

عموماً عدم ترتيب اليوم وتنظيم المواعيد بيعمل قلق لناس كتيرن يعني مرة لما واحد ينام 12 ومرة 3 ومرة 5 ومرة 8 الصبح، ولما يقعد كام يوم ينام 7 أو 9 الصبح يلاقي نفسه مرهق للغاية ومش قادر ينام بدري ابداً، مما يأثر على ذاكرته وجسمه وكل حياته ترتبك وتبقى مشكلة الكل بيعاني منها في عصرنا هذا وبقت مشكلة هذا الجيل كله، فيا إخوتي الله خلق لينا النهار نعمل فيه والليل راحة لكل البشر ليه نقلب النهار ليل والليل نهار، فجسم الإنسان على ما تعود سيعيش، ولكن ان قلبنا قوانين الجسم والطبيعية سنعاني جداً، وهذه هي النتيجة التي تشتكون منها كلكم الآن... جربوا بالتدريج ما وضعته هنا وستنضبط حياتكم جداً وستشعروا بالفرق الكبير.. كونوا معافين
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 أكتوبر 2013)

اشكرك ايمن الغالى على نصيحتك---
 و عندى نصيحه مجربه--
 معروووف معروووف انك لو مسكت كتاب و بدئت تقراء فيه  انت فى وضع النوم الموضوع مش هيطول معاك و هتلاقى نفسك قفلت علطووول هههههه
 علشان كدا ماما لما كانت تشوفنى واخده المزاكره و رايحا السرير قال ايه هكمل-- كانت تقول لى ملهاش لزمه تتعبى نفسك فى شيل الكتب و اجى انا  المهم من على الارض لما تنامى-- خشى نامى احسن و سبيهم على المكتب هههههههههههه---
 بص يا كيمو-- انت تاخد الإنجيل معاك و تقعد تقراء فيه لحد ما هتلاقى نفسى عينك بتقفل لوحدها---
 او ممكن اى قصهلو انت من هواه قرائت القصص---
صدقنى القرائه فى وضع النوم لها مفعول السحر  اول ما عينك تقفل يدوب تحط الكتاب جنبك و تقفل الاباجوره و خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ متتحركش و تقوم من على السرير و كدا-- متخليش المفعول يروح--
 جرب و قول لى---


----------



## sparrow (20 أكتوبر 2013)

1- حاول انك ترهق جسمك جامد لان دا الي هيخليك تنام من التعب 
يعني متلا العب جيم اتمشي ساعه  
2 - تشرب حاجة دافيه قبل ما تنام لبن ينسون نعناع دا بيهدي الاعصاب وبيخليك تنام 
3- حاول تمسك اي كتاب وتقراه دا هيساعدك تنام ,, او ممكن تشغل اي ميوزك هاديه او اي مزامير بصوت هادي دا بيخلي الاعصاب تهدي وبالتالي مفيش تفكير وهتنام    

المهم بلاش موضوع المنومات دا لان الجسم بيبتدي يتعود عليها ومش بتعمل تاثير بعد الوقت حتي اصلا لما بتاخد منوم وتنام بتصحي كانك منمتش ومصدع كمان يعني بردة مش مريحه


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأرق مشكلة عامة .... خاصة لمن لديهم مشاكل .... أو قلقانين من أمور معينة ....
طبعا المنومات بغاية الخطورة وبتعمل مشاكل .....
ممكن نأخذ دش دافى قبل النوم
شرب كوب من اللبن ....الدافئ
قراءة الإنجيل ...... وهنا سيتدخل عدو الخير ويغمضلك عينيك .... ولو جدع أغلبه *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*ما تشوفلك شغلانة عشان تتهد و تنام*​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (20 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما تشوفلك شغلانة عشان تتهد و تنام*​


 
ههههههههههههه
دا انتى يا ايرينى عليكى تعليقات


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (20 أكتوبر 2013)

شوف يا كيمو اولا اياك والمنوم 
ثانيا مش هاقول لك ابعد عن التفكير لان التفكير ورانا ورانا 
ولكن الاسهل ابعد عن المنبهات مثل القهوة والشاى والنسكافيه
على الاقل ليلا 
واستبدلهم باللبن الدافىء ( عن تجربة )
اللبن مفيد جدا ( اوعى تقول مش بحب اللبن )


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*"و كل ما تطلبونه في الصلاة مؤمنين تنالونه" (مت 21 : 22) *

صلى  بجد  وربنا هيستجب لصلاتك وهتنام

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*


			( اوعى تقول مش بحب اللبن )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مش بحب اللبن ولا بطيق ريحته يا استاذ ميلاد 
و انا ذي كيمو ف موضوع النوم اللي مش متظبط ده 
ده انا مشكلتي كمان اني بشتغل 
يعني ببقى ف قمة الارهاق 
احنا محتاجين صلواتكم 
بعيدا عن اللبن ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## aalyhabib (21 أكتوبر 2013)

أولا كلنا أو معظمنا بيعاني من الأرق .. وده وضع طبيعي 
وغصب عننا من الأحداث اللي زي ... اللي بنسمعها كل يوم.​ 
خللي الملحوظه دي في بالك
عايز تفوق .. خد دش بارد .. بس مش ف الشتاء طبعا
عايز تنام خد دش دافيء .. وجري ع السرير

بس أوعي تنشغل علي نفسك .. لأنك أساسا بتراجع
أحداث اليوم وأنت في السرير علشان مفيش نوم مش أكتر..​ 
 خللي بالك لو الأنسان بيحــ .. جديد ، يبقي ينسي 
الدش البارد والسخن واللبن و..... ​ 
وربنا هوه  اللي  يكون  معاه​


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> انا عندى نفس المشكلة ارق مستمر
> بس احيانا اشرب كوب كركدية بارد وبيجين نتيجة كويسة
> بس برضوا بيسبب انخفاض الضغط
> اشكر الرب على كل حال



بس الي انا اعرفه ان المشروبات السخنة هي الي بتخليك تنام مش الساقعة !!!


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *اهو انا عندى نفس المشكلة ياكيمو
> بس انا باخد منوم ومتعودة عليه *​



انتي كدة وديتي نفسك في مشكلة كبيرة

اسمعي كلام نيفيان ,,, هي فعلاً عندها حق


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> أنا فقط أحب اقول كلمة صغيرة لأني عارف السبب وراء القلق كله... وكل ده بسبب العادات السيئة اللي معظمنا اتعود عليها لفترات طويلة من حياته..
> فعدم تنظيم المواعيد وترتيب ميعاد النوم والاستيقاظ وتنظيم ميعاد الأكل والمشروبات وعدم عمل ريضاة خفيفة يومياً هي التي تأثر في حياتنا وتضعنا في هذا المأزق...
> 
> 1 - أهم شيء تنظيم ميعاد النوم يعني لازم اعود نفسي تدريجياً انام في ميعاد محدد، يعني مثلاً لو لقيت نفسي بنام الساعة 3 أو 4 الصبح أأخرها ساعة يعني أذهب للنوم بدل 4 تبقى 3 وهكذا إلى أن أصل للساعة 12 مساء أو 1 بالكتير...
> ...



انا هعلق علي نقطة ...

ازاي يكون معاد نومي مثلاً 4 الفجر

انام 3 !!!!

اذا كان انا بقول مثلاً معاد نومي الساعة 4

بغمض عيني علي 3 و بنعس علي 5

كدة يبقي معاد نومي بقي 5

نفس الحاكية تاني يوم

يبقي 6


حضرتك فهمتني !!!


----------



## aymonded (21 أكتوبر 2013)

يا إخوتي تنظيم الوقت مهم جداً جداااا جداااااااااااااا
ممكن يكون واحد بيصلي ويعمل كل الواجب اللي عليه بمحبة لكنه غير منظم فضروري يحصل له كده
فالصلاة وحدها مش تكفي للتنظيم، لازم ننظم مواعيدنا والله سيمد يده للمعونة
ورجاء بلاش حد يقرأ الكتاب المقدس وهو بينام دية كلمة الله
عايزة انتباه ويقظة لا تُأخذ برخاوه أو لأجل علاج النوم
مش يصح لأننا هانفقد فاعليتها في حياتنا لأننا نستهين بها
عن دون قصد أو دراية، كونوا معافين
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اشكرك ايمن الغالى على نصيحتك---
> و عندى نصيحه مجربه--
> معروووف معروووف انك لو مسكت كتاب و بدئت تقراء فيه  انت فى وضع النوم الموضوع مش هيطول معاك و هتلاقى نفسك قفلت علطووول هههههه
> علشان كدا ماما لما كانت تشوفنى واخده المزاكره و رايحا السرير قال ايه هكمل-- كانت تقول لى ملهاش لزمه تتعبى نفسك فى شيل الكتب و اجى انا  المهم من على الارض لما تنامى-- خشى نامى احسن و سبيهم على المكتب هههههههههههه---
> ...



هي مش المزامير ديه قراءة ... انا قرأت فيها بس منجحتش : (


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

sparrow قال:


> 1- حاول انك ترهق جسمك جامد لان دا الي هيخليك تنام من التعب
> يعني متلا العب جيم اتمشي ساعه
> 2 - تشرب حاجة دافيه قبل ما تنام لبن ينسون نعناع دا بيهدي الاعصاب وبيخليك تنام
> 3- حاول تمسك اي كتاب وتقراه دا هيساعدك تنام ,, او ممكن تشغل اي ميوزك هاديه او اي مزامير بصوت هادي دا بيخلي الاعصاب تهدي وبالتالي مفيش تفكير وهتنام
> ...



مممممم ,,, اجرب و اقول النتيجة


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الأرق مشكلة عامة .... خاصة لمن لديهم مشاكل .... أو قلقانين من أمور معينة ....
> طبعا المنومات بغاية الخطورة وبتعمل مشاكل .....
> ممكن نأخذ دش دافى قبل النوم
> شرب كوب من اللبن ....الدافئ
> قراءة الإنجيل ...... وهنا سيتدخل عدو الخير ويغمضلك عينيك .... ولو جدع أغلبه *



بس استاذ ايمن قال

... كوب ﯾنسون أو نعناع أو لبن دافي، وممنوع اﻻستحمام تماماً، وممكن فقط غسل القدمﯿن فقط بماء دافي، وممنوع العشاء الثقﯿل في ...


قالي ممنوع الاستحمام ... !!!


----------



## aymonded (21 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> انا هعلق علي نقطة ...
> 
> ازاي يكون معاد نومي مثلاً 4 الفجر
> 
> ...



ايوة يا جميل فاهمك صدقني، أنا قصدي كل يوم ادخل للسرير في ساعة بدري عن اليوم اللي قبله، يعنيلو انت مثلاً دخلت النهاردة 6 الصبح للسرير اليوم اللي بعده ادخل السرير 5 ونصف، وهكذا كل يوم نصف ساعة بدري لغاية ما تتعود على النوم بدري، اصل المشكلة لما تعود جسمك على النوم كل يوم في ميعاد معين يكون اتبرمج على كده، فحاول بتديرج ترجع للنوم الطبيعي، ومش تقلب الأيام في الصيف لتعود كما كنت.. المشكلة كلها بتبدأ من الأجازة عند معظم الناس فبيتلخبط اليوم والناس بتدخل في الأرق وبعدين لا يعرف يعش صح ولا حتى غلط كل حاجة بتبقى متلخبطة، لازم تنظيم وترتيب كل شيء... كن معافي
​


----------



## aymonded (21 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> بس استاذ ايمن قال
> 
> ... كوب ﯾنسون أو نعناع أو لبن دافي، وممنوع اﻻستحمام تماماً، وممكن فقط غسل القدمﯿن فقط بماء دافي، وممنوع العشاء الثقﯿل في ...
> 
> ...



هو فيه ناس متعودة على الاستحمام بماء دافي قبل النوم، ولكن ساعات بتجيب نتيجة عكسية تماماً عند الكثيرين علشان كده قلت ممنوع الاستحمام علشان مش تفوق وتصحى اكتر، وفي أيام الشتاء ممكن تاخد برد فبدل ما تنام تمرض يبقى مش عملنا حاجة خالص.... ههههههههههه
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما تشوفلك شغلانة عشان تتهد و تنام*​



-___-


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ايوة يا جميل فاهمك صدقني، أنا قصدي كل يوم ادخل للسرير في ساعة بدري عن اليوم اللي قبله، يعنيلو انت مثلاً دخلت النهاردة 6 الصبح للسرير اليوم اللي بعده ادخل السرير 5 ونصف، وهكذا كل يوم نصف ساعة بدري لغاية ما تتعود على النوم بدري، اصل المشكلة لما تعود جسمك على النوم كل يوم في ميعاد معين يكون اتبرمج على كده، فحاول بتديرج ترجع للنوم الطبيعي، ومش تقلب الأيام في الصيف لتعود كما كنت.. المشكلة كلها بتبدأ من الأجازة عند معظم الناس فبيتلخبط اليوم والناس بتدخل في الأرق وبعدين لا يعرف يعش صح ولا حتى غلط كل حاجة بتبقى متلخبطة، لازم تنظيم وترتيب كل شيء... كن معافي
> ​



مهي ديه المشكلة يا استاذي

انا مهما بدخل بدري

مبعرفش انام ,, بفضل اعد زي الاهبل كدة

فبدل كدة بضيع وقتي في حاجة مفيدة


فهمتني


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> يا إخوتي تنظيم الوقت مهم جداً جداااا جداااااااااااااا
> ممكن يكون واحد بيصلي ويعمل كل الواجب اللي عليه بمحبة لكنه غير منظم فضروري يحصل له كده
> فالصلاة وحدها مش تكفي للتنظيم، لازم ننظم مواعيدنا والله سيمد يده للمعونة
> ورجاء بلاش حد يقرأ الكتاب المقدس وهو بينام دية كلمة الله
> ...



هو في كلام عكس بعضه ليه في الموضوع ده

حضرتك بتقول مقرأهوش
في بيقولو اقرأه


!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aymonded (21 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> هو في كلام عكس بعضه ليه في الموضوع ده
> 
> حضرتك بتقول مقرأهوش
> في بيقولو اقرأه
> ...



حبيب قلبي الغالي قراءة الكتاب المقدس لها وقارها الشديد ولها ميعادها لازم يكون مش أثناء النوم، لأن كلمة الله لها تقديرها واحترامها الذي يليق بيها جداً، وهي ليست علاج للمساعدة على النوم، دية محتاجة يقظة وقلب مصلي يطلب قوتها في حياته، ممكن تقرأ قصة أو شيء هادي أثناء النوم لكن كلمة الله لازم تُحترم ونقدرها جداً، لا يصح أن نضعها موضع الاستهانة عن دون قصد منا، لأن كلمة الله غالية جداً، في حد يجي يسمع كلمة ابوه الحبيب وهو بينعس وغير منتبه، أو يقرأ كلماته علشان ينعس بيها أو تكون مجرد تسلية أو للنوم، هذا لا يصح .. الناس مش تقصد طبعاً انها تستهين، لكن مش ينفع أبداً يكون ده حل مطروح أصلاً... قدر الكلمة تلبسك قوتها.. كن معافي
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هو فيه ناس متعودة على الاستحمام بماء دافي قبل النوم، ولكن ساعات بتجيب نتيجة عكسية تماماً عند الكثيرين علشان كده قلت ممنوع الاستحمام علشان مش تفوق وتصحى اكتر، وفي أيام الشتاء ممكن تاخد برد فبدل ما تنام تمرض يبقى مش عملنا حاجة خالص.... ههههههههههه
> ​



يعني استحمي ولا لأ :smile01


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> حبيب قلبي الغالي قراءة الكتاب المقدس لها وقارها الشديد ولها ميعادها لازم يكون مش أثناء النوم، لأن كلمة الله لها تقديرها واحترامها الذي يليق بيها جداً، وهي ليست علاج للمساعدة على النوم، دية محتاجة يقظة وقلب مصلي يطلب قوتها في حياته، ممكن تقرأ قصة أو شيء هادي أثناء النوم لكن كلمة الله لازم تُحترم ونقدرها جداً، لا يصح أن نضعها موضع الاستهانة عن دون قصد منا، لأن كلمة الله غالية جداً، في حد يجي يسمع كلمة ابوه الحبيب وهو بينعس وغير منتبه، أو يقرأ كلماته علشان ينعس بيها أو تكون مجرد تسلية أو للنوم، هذا لا يصح .. الناس مش تقصد طبعاً انها تستهين، لكن مش ينفع أبداً يكون ده حل مطروح أصلاً... قدر الكلمة تلبسك قوتها.. كن معافي
> ​



يعني خطأ اني اقرأ الانجيل مثلاُص علي الموبيل و انا في المترو او في الشغل او في اي حتة

هو مش بيبقي بتركيز


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> شوف يا كيمو اولا اياك والمنوم
> ثانيا مش هاقول لك ابعد عن التفكير لان التفكير ورانا ورانا
> ولكن الاسهل ابعد عن المنبهات مثل القهوة والشاى والنسكافيه
> على الاقل ليلا
> ...



مبشربهوش الا بنسكافيه


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *"و كل ما تطلبونه في الصلاة مؤمنين تنالونه" (مت 21 : 22) *
> 
> صلى  بجد  وربنا هيستجب لصلاتك وهتنام
> 
> ​



كلام حضرتك مظبوت


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> أولا كلنا أو معظمنا بيعاني من الأرق .. وده وضع طبيعي
> وغصب عننا من الأحداث اللي زي ... اللي بنسمعها كل يوم.​
> خللي الملحوظه دي في بالك
> عايز تفوق .. خد دش بارد .. بس مش ف الشتاء طبعا
> ...



لأ ,,, مفيش حاجة من كدا خالص

و مفيش اي حاجة مزعجاني في الوقت الحالي


انا معرفش السبب :thnk0001:


----------



## aymonded (21 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> يعني خطأ اني اقرأ الانجيل مثلاُص علي الموبيل و انا في المترو او في الشغل او في اي حتة
> 
> هو مش بيبقي بتركيز



يا جميل أولاً: موضوع الحموم ده بلاش بالليل 
ثانياً: بالنسبة للإنجيل مافيش مانع تقرأ آية أو ترددها طول اليوم، لكن قراءة كلمة الله لازم تعطيها وقت خاص تكون منتبه فيه وبمنتهى الوقار والاحترام والتقدير، لكي تكون فعاله فيك وتحل مخافة الله أي التقوى في قلبك، لأن قراءة الكلمة بعدم انتباه واستهتار يضيع علينا قوتها... النعمة معك
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 أكتوبر 2013)

لم تُحل المشكلة بعد ...

انا عايز اعرف ,,, ايه السبب الي  مخليني مبعرفش انام

هي ممكن تكن حاجة نفسية


----------



## aymonded (22 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> لم تُحل المشكلة بعد ...
> 
> انا عايز اعرف ,,, ايه السبب الي  مخليني مبعرفش انام
> 
> هي ممكن تكن حاجة نفسية



يا جميل انت نظمت وقتك صح ونظمت مواعيدك !!! والا جربت مرة أو مرتين وخلاص على كده !!!
انت حتى لو كنت حاولت مش اخدت فرصة كافية لو جربت صح اللي قلت لك عليه ونظمت وقتك وحاولت لمدة 10 ايام هاتبان النتيجة يا جميل... بس مش تستعجل قوي كده الموضع بياخد وقت، يعني مش ممكن تكون مش منظم مواعيدك بقالك شهور أو سنة وفجأة تتحل المشكلة في يوم او اتنين... لازم الجسد ياخد وقته علشان يتأقلم على المواعيد... مش صح برضو والا ايه !!!!
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 أكتوبر 2013)

صح بس الموضوع ده مضايقني جداً و خصوصان اني اليومين دول مشغول و عندي مواعيد و كدة

تعبت من الموضوع ده


----------



## aymonded (22 أكتوبر 2013)

معلشي يا جميل اصبر وتأنى وثابر، لأن كل حاجة بتاخد وقتها، مش ممكن في لحظة ودقيقة كل شيء يتحل بسرعة كده، أنت قعدت ايام وشهور كتير مش مهتم بنظام وقتك، ودية كانت النتيجة الطبيعية، فاعطي لجسدك فرصة علشان يتأقلم ويتم تصحيح الوضع، لازم وقت تعطيه ومش تستعجل اصبر وهاتجد النتيجة في الآخر بس على الأقل اصبر 10 ايام أو 15 يوم فقط ورا بعض وبعد كده هاتلاقيالنتيجة اللي هاتظهر بأنك هتنام لوحدك في ميعاد محدد وتصحى في ميعاد محدد، بلاش تستعجل خالص، المهم لما تبدأ تنظم مواعيد حذاري من النوم باي حال من الأحوال أثناء النهار، هاتتعب شوية وتغصب نفسه عافية بس في النهاية هاتلاقي نتيجة كويسة.. النعمة معك​


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 أكتوبر 2013)

انا هنام ديلوقتي و مش عامل حسابي هصحي ازاي ولا امتي


----------



## aymonded (22 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> انا هنام ديلوقتي و مش عامل حسابي هصحي ازاي ولا امتي



مهو علشان كده يا جميل قلت ليك لازم تنظم وقتك كويس، وتنام بالليل وتصحى الصبح، لكن طول ما نهارك مشقلب مش هاتعرف تضبط حاجة خالص، يعني لما تنام دلوقتي طبيعي جداً مش تنام بالليل فايه الغريب في اللي بيحصل معاك سوى أن وقتك ملخبط.. وعرفت بقى الموضوع مش نفسي ولا حاجة دية لخبطة في الوقت فقط.. النعمة معك
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 أكتوبر 2013)

يعني اظبت معاد محدد انام و اصحي فيه

طب انا وقتي مش ثابت اعمل ايه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> يعني اظبت معاد محدد انام و اصحي فيه
> طب انا وقتي مش ثابت اعمل ايه


*مافيش حاجة أسمها وقتك مش ثابت
نظم نفسك ...أنت تفتقد الى النظام فى حياتك 
دة واضح طبعاً 
خدها نصيحة وحطها حلقة فى ودنك
الليل أتخلق للنووووووووم 
ولا يعوضه أى نوم آخر ...حتى ولو كانت ساعات النهار كلها
دة هيأثر عليك مُستقبلاً .... خد بالك 
تلات حاجات مهمة لازم تتنظم فى حياتك
مواعيد النوم - مواعيد الأكل - مواعيد دخول الحمام ( قضاء الحاجة )
*​


----------



## soul & life (22 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مافيش حاجة أسمها وقتك مش ثابت
> نظم نفسك ...أنت تفتقد الى النظام فى حياتك
> دة واضح طبعاً
> خدها نصيحة وحطها حلقة فى ودنك
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه يا سيدى على النظام
طيب النوم وعارفينها
والاكل وادينا عرفناها
انما الاخيرة دى بقا :thnk0001:


----------



## aymonded (22 أكتوبر 2013)

الأخيرة دية بتنتظم لما الأكل يكون منتظم أكيد​


----------



## aymonded (22 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> يعني اظبت معاد محدد انام و اصحي فيه
> 
> طب انا وقتي مش ثابت اعمل ايه



بصراحة أنسب رد ليك هو رد الأخ العزيز عبود لأنه صح قوي
​


----------



## elamer1000 (23 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> أنا فقط أحب اقول كلمة صغيرة لأني عارف السبب وراء القلق كله... وكل ده بسبب العادات السيئة اللي معظمنا اتعود عليها لفترات طويلة من حياته..
> فعدم تنظيم المواعيد وترتيب ميعاد النوم والاستيقاظ وتنظيم ميعاد الأكل والمشروبات وعدم عمل ريضاة خفيفة يومياً هي التي تأثر في حياتنا وتضعنا في هذا المأزق...
> 
> 1 - أهم شيء تنظيم ميعاد النوم يعني لازم اعود نفسي تدريجياً انام في ميعاد محدد، يعني مثلاً لو لقيت نفسي بنام الساعة 3 أو 4 الصبح أأخرها ساعة يعني أذهب للنوم بدل 4 تبقى 3 وهكذا إلى أن أصل للساعة 12 مساء أو 1 بالكتير...
> ...




*
تمام يا غالى

افضل مشروب مهدى هو الينسون
وكمان غسل القدمين بدون تجفيفهم بيساعد على النوم كتير

+++*


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 أكتوبر 2013)

شكراً لنصائحكم كلها


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أكتوبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه يا سيدى على النظام
> طيب النوم وعارفينها
> والاكل وادينا عرفناها
> *انما الاخيرة دى بقا* :thnk0001:


*أقولك يا ستى ...أنا مش دكتور طبعا ولا حاجة
لكن أتبعت بمنتهى الدقة تعليمات طبيبى منذ سنوات بعيدة
عالجنى - وقتها - من غير أى أدوية ...( مُسكنات بسيطة فقط ومؤقتة ) 
التعليمات كانت مراقبة العادات البيولوجية للأنسان
ومنها موعد دخول التواليت ( مش تهريج طبعاً )
أى أضطراب فى المواعيد الثلاثة اللى ذكرتها بيسبب ( إمساك ) وبينقلب الى إمساك مُزمن لو الأنسان أستمر فى الأهمال
ودة بيسبب ( بلاوى ) وبسببه لجأ شقيقى الأكبر لعملية جراحية
أنا معرفش رأى الأطباء هنا اية ولا هفتى فى طب...
لكن دى تجربتى الشخصية  
*

​


----------



## soul & life (23 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أقولك يا ستى ...أنا مش دكتور طبعا ولا حاجة
> لكن أتبعت بمنتهى الدقة تعليمات طبيبى منذ سنوات بعيدة
> عالجنى - وقتها - من غير أى أدوية ...( مُسكنات بسيطة فقط ومؤقتة )
> التعليمات كانت مراقبة العادات البيولوجية للأنسان
> ...



ايوه فهمت صح كلامك اسمع كلام عمو عبود يا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 أكتوبر 2013)

حاضر يا تنت ^_^


----------



## soul & life (23 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> حاضر يا تنت ^_^




يختى عليه وهو بيقول تنت :act19:


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 أكتوبر 2013)

بيتهيألي ضنض احلي ,,  مش كدة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أكتوبر 2013)

> مافيش حاجة أسمها وقتك مش ثابت
> نظم نفسك ...أنت تفتقد الى النظام فى حياتك
> دة واضح طبعاً
> خدها نصيحة وحطها حلقة فى ودنك
> ...


*هيأثر ازاي يعني
هعجز بدري يعني:thnk0001:
دا انا مش بنام غير الصبح كل يوم:shutup22::shutup22:


*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 أكتوبر 2013)

اهوه ,, مثال حي قدامكو اهوه

كائن ليلي ... تقدي تقوليلنا ايه الفرق

بينك و بين البني أدمين العاديين


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> اهوه ,, مثال حي قدامكو اهوه
> 
> كائن ليلي ... تقدي تقوليلنا ايه الفرق
> 
> بينك و بين البني أدمين العاديين


ههههههههه
الفرق بيني وبينهم
انهم كائن نهاري وبيناموا بليل
انما نا كائن ليلي
وبنام اما النهار بينهر:new6:​


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 أكتوبر 2013)

اما النهار بينهر !!! ربنا يشفي ,,

طب و مفيش وراكي مواعيد , دراسة , بيت , شغل , عيال , اي حاجة

يعني ازاي الموضوع ده  مش مضايقك !!!


----------



## naguib samir (24 أكتوبر 2013)

41 timesولكل اديسون


----------



## aymonded (24 أكتوبر 2013)

للسهر  تأثير مثبت على "الهرمونات" ووظائف الغدد الصماء، حيث يسبب السهر   اختلالاً في إفراز الكثير منها، ويفقد الجسم القدرة التنظيمية والإيقاع   اليومي لإفرازها، ومن "الهرمونات" التي تتأثر: "هرمون الكورتيزول"   و"الأدرينالين"، وهذه تعرف طبيا بهرمونات التوتر حيث تزداد في النهار وتقل   في الليل. *ونقص النوم أو عدم انتظامه قد يتسبب في زيادة مستمرة لهذه   الهرمونات*. وهذا على المدى الطويل يزيد من احتمال الإصابة بزيادة ضغط الدم   وأمراض القلب. هرمون آخر مهم يفرز خلال النوم العميق هو هرمون النمو المهم   جداً للجسم، لأهميته لنمو الأطفال والأولاد، وأيضاً النوم بالليل يعمل على إصلاح الخلايا وتكاثرها، فمعظم المشاكل الصحية والتوتر وزيادة العصبية والقلق والاضراربات الجسدية عموماً تنشأ بسبب نقص  النوم واضطرابه. وقد يزيد  نقص  النوم ليلاً من مقاومة الجسم للأنسولين، وبالذات عند مرضى السكر، مما يؤدي  إلى  ارتفاع مستوى "الجلوكوز" في الدم، وثبت حديثاً أن السهر يزيد الوزن،  لأسباب  كثيرة منها ما يتعلق ب"الهرمونات" مثل هرموني "اللبتين"  و"الغريلين" ومنها  ما يتعلق بكثرة الأكل خلال السهر ونقص الحركة، وأيضاً قد يؤدي لمشكلة خطيرة في فقرات أسفل الظهر...

عموماً النوم مهم لتجديد نشاط الجهاز المناعي في الجسم فقد بينت الأبحاث الحديثة  أن السهر ونقص النوم قد ينتج عنه ضعف في الجهاز المناعي، وكذلك ضعف قدرة  الخلايا المناعية على التعامل مع الأجسام الغريبة والميكروبات، كما أن للسهر أضرارا صحية على الجهاز التنفسي والدوري، خاصةً عند  المصابين بمشاكل التنفس المزمنة، فقد يزيد السهر من ظهور بعض الأعراض، أما  بالنسبة للقلب والجهاز الدوري، فإن بعض الدلائل تشير إلى أن السهر، قد يرفع  ضغط الدم.  وبعد انتهاء الإجازة وبدء الدراسة أو العمل يراجع الكثير من المرضى  عيادة اضطرابات النوم بسبب اصابتهم باضطراب في الساعة البيولوجية نتيجة  للسهر خلال فترة الإجازة حيث يجدون صعوبة في التكيف مع نظام الدراسة أو  العمل الصباحي وقد تستمر هذه المشكلة عند البعض لعدة اسابيع حيث يشكون من  عدم القدرة على النوم ليلا وزيادة النعاس والرغبة في النوم نهاراً...
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 أكتوبر 2013)

يااااااه كُل ده

ربنا معاكي يا بتول انتي و رورو

حاولو بقي تظبتوه يومكم


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 نوفمبر 2013)

انا بعاني من الارق من اسبوعين
مع ان اصحى بدري من الفجر
واروح الجامعه وارجع متاخر
بنعس وبنام ساعتين او ثلاث ثم اصحى واعجز انام تاني
مع اني كنت متعوده انام 8 ساعات
بروح اسوي تحاليل وانتو كمان اعملوها​


----------



## +KiMO+ (7 نوفمبر 2013)

بقيت بنامفي وقت مُحدد و اصحي في وقت مُحدد

المشكلة اتحلت ,, كانت مشكلة ترتيب وقت فقط ..

شكراً لكل الي شاركو في الموضوع و افادوني

اشكركم بجد  ربنا يبارككم


----------

